
Google Opens Places API to the Public - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_opens_places_api_to_the_public.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4dca8f46d08c862f%2C0
======
kgrin
Fun fact: this article was clearly pre-written, or written by someone who
didn't attend the session. It reads: "...at a session on connecting people
with places, led by VP of location and local services Marisa Meyer."

Except that I was at that session, and can definititely report that Marissa
Mayer (yes, that's how you spell her name) was not at the session despite
being listed as a speaker (last-minute change).

~~~
rwwmike
I wrote it _after_ the session, actually...which I was unable to attend
because I went to the damn press briefing. Alas. I didn't find out until later
when speaking with someone from Google and they told me all about it. Alas, I
didn't know about the last minute change...and was annoyed I couldn't be at
that session. :)

------
mattgreenrocks
I was excited to use this for better quality geocoding, as the Google Maps
geocoder doesn't seem to know of everything in Google Places, but it seems
that is forbidden by TOS -- it's still developed around the idea that you
request the place list and forward it to the user right then and there, never
storing it.

If you're curious about what sort of thing you can't find through the Maps
geocoding API by name, try searching for "madison square garden." It's an
iconic venue for NY, and yet, just not available. In Google Places, however,
it comes right up.

------
SolarUpNote
I was recently shopping for some location data. Glad we didn't purchase
anything yet.

------
abrudtkuhl
It's about time - been waiting to get accepted to the private testing for
months

